# 4 New Soaps



## Nightlilly (Sep 19, 2013)

I had to stop making soap for about 2 weeks because I ran out of curing room but I finally got most of them cleared out and started making more. I hit a soaping streak and after the 3rd batch, I ran out of one of my regular soaping oils. Soooo, it was the perfect time to tweak my recipe and try a new oil that I had been planning to play with. After my 4th batch I ran out of another one of my main oils and decided to give it a break for a few days...lol


----------



## porumi (Sep 19, 2013)

Oh my! I love love the 3rd and the 4th the most.


Thanks,
Porumi


----------



## neeners (Sep 19, 2013)

LOVE the swirls!!!  beautiful soaps.  what do they smell like??


----------



## hlee (Sep 19, 2013)

Beautiful soaps. The first is my favorite.


----------



## judymoody (Sep 19, 2013)

Gorgeous, my favorites are the first and the fourth.


----------



## evilnurse (Sep 19, 2013)

They are beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## renata (Sep 19, 2013)

Pure perfection!


----------



## Nightlilly (Sep 19, 2013)

Neeners! I bought grape juice.....did you get cranberry powder??? I set the grape juice out and meant to separate a small portion of the last batch I made and then I completely forgot about it until I was molding the last bit of batter...lol

OK, so from top to bottom the scents are Black Tie from WSP, Coconut Lime Verbena and then Dragon's Blood both from Candle Science and lastly Santa's Pipe from WSP.


----------



## TVivian (Sep 19, 2013)

Really, really nice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## savonierre (Sep 19, 2013)

WOW that was an incredibly beautiful soaping spree you were on!!!


----------



## houseofwool (Sep 19, 2013)

I love the swirls on the first one. How did you do them?


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## osso (Sep 19, 2013)

They are all beautiful!


----------



## Saswede (Sep 20, 2013)

Stunning - all of them!  


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Nightlilly (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone!

@Houseofwool, I didn't purposefully swirl that one or the second. My batter was somewhat thin and I alternated colors pouring from different heights and sometimes pouring straight end to end, sometimes zig-zagging when I poured. The only part I swirled on purpose was the very top layer with a craft stick.


----------



## Trinity (Sep 20, 2013)

WOW they are beautiful ..... What kind of swirl ???


----------



## AshPea (Sep 20, 2013)

Those are gorgeous and inspiring! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## juliab86 (Sep 20, 2013)

These look fantastic!

I know all too well the problems of running out of curing room


----------



## Lidyax (Sep 20, 2013)

The swirls are to die for! I like the last one best. Looks so mysterious and "vampire-y". 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## MOGal70 (Sep 20, 2013)

#1 and #4 are my favorites!


----------



## kazmi (Sep 20, 2013)

more pretty swirls!!!!  I've got to get soaping!!!  All these gorgeous swirls :wink:


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 20, 2013)

Gorgeous soaps


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 20, 2013)

I have to agree with everyone...so beautiful!


----------



## Lildlege1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Love them all!!! Pretty


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh my goodness, they're all beautiful! 

Coconut Lime Verbena sounds delicious! Where do you get your FO's?


----------

